# Options for eliminating common Bermuda patches?



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

I have these patches of common Bermuda mixed in with my hybrid. Currently I'm trying to cut back the common and hope that the hybrid takes over a little at a time. I'm pulling up all of the runners but the common seems to grow much more aggressively than the hybrid. I was hoping to not have to kill it off completely all at once and just gradually let the hybrid do it's work. Am I crazy? Will this ever work? Maybe next fall or spring I will resod. What can I do now that won't look even worse than it already does?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mow as low as possible hoping you stress the hell out of it and let your hybrid take over, or you can plug hybrid where the common is the strongest.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Embrace the common. It is our future. Or mow low. Whichever sounds less dramatic.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

What's your HOC
I am very successful with mowing below 1/2 inch. Purposely avoiding fert in those patches. 
Cut it low and use pgr will definitely stress it out. If the patch is large enough give it an extra squirt of Pgr. Common Bermuda pgr rates are double or triple that of hybrid.

I have no common in my front yard anymore after one season of doing this. My back yard was even worse and it was almost 40% common to 60 Yukon. Now it's more like 90% Yukon and 10% common. It works. Be patient and cut low. 
Hand fertilizer the hybrid around the spot.
No way to do it without making the common look bad. It looks like your over 1/2 an inch HOC. On an even playing field common will continue to grow so make it uneven


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Looking at the pictures again why don't you do what I said but also get a pro-plugger and plug the crap outta it. You have a large spot of it. Looks like 3 large spots


----------



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> What's your HOC
> I am very successful with mowing below 1/2 inch. Purposely avoiding fert in those patches.
> Cut it low and use pgr will definitely stress it out. If the patch is large enough give it an extra squirt of Pgr. Common Bermuda pgr rates are double or triple that of hybrid.
> 
> ...


Currently cutting at .7"
Not sure my lawn is level enough yet for lower than .5"
I just purchased a Yard Butler Sod Plugger. Thanks for that suggestion!


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I have a few spots that I've been pulling by hand. Was looking to paint glyphosate on, but I'm not sure if it will propagate through the rhizomes/stolons and kill the whole plant or just the leaf tissue of the painted blades. I'm prepared to spray small areas and plug it back after kill because I definitely don't want it spreading.


----------

